# PET PEEVES



## hahler (Jan 6, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve is:

I schedule a job and work around them, when i call to get directions and arrange times and they dont answer me back or say they cant do it when i was told all week that we were still on.

i try to run a schedule for one area to make it handy for us and the others in the same area but ......

i understand that some problems can arise but at least let me know in advance.

this is mostly happening with new clients.

sorry just my vent

dawn


----------



## Fred (Jan 6, 2008)

Happens all the time thats why I have "open ended" appointments. The check is on the door and I just do the horses when I get there, plus I book in the next appointment when I am there. I hate it when I do the horse and I'm told to leave a bill or when the owner is bragging about the nice new truck or work they have done on the barn but complain about your price which is lower than just about everyone else's in the area. Another real offense is when "Ol Fluffy" the sweet, innocent, little darling with NO manners tries to take you out and the owner yells at you your hurting him when he's killing YOU!


----------



## Charley (Jan 6, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve at the moment is:

Going to a job interview, and getting lowballed on salary....hearing, well, in this area you just don't make that much... I'm sorry but my education and skills won't let me take less than I am truly worth. I am a true believer that you get what you pay for. Another peeve... also finding out that the person interviewing me doesn't have the education that I have. btw The position was advertised for the education that I do have.


----------



## sfmini (Jan 6, 2008)

Women who pee on toilet seats and don't clean it up!!! OH!


----------



## Pepipony (Jan 6, 2008)

People on CELL PHONES while they drive!! Sorry, but you cannot drive and talk on the phone at the same time, just doesnt work. Its not the holding of the phone thats the problem, so hands free sets are no better. Its the attention put into the conversation that is the problem. I think if you wreck while in the phone, it should be the same as if you were driving drunk.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 6, 2008)

Pet peeves, I think I have a few!

-Drivers that can't drive, even without a cell phone. You know the ones--they sit at the intersection & watch traffic come toward them, then at the last instant they pull out in front of that traffic...or they're in the lane to go straight through the intersection, but then shoot across the turning lane to turn, nearly wiping out the cars in the turning lane...or they cut across right in front of another vehicle without signalling, then pile on the brakes to slow down enough to turn on the cross street...or they're driving down the highway, speeding up, slowing down, speeding up, slowing down...generally they speed up a lot when there is no oncoming traffic, especially if it is in a clear passing area, then they slow down drastically when meeting another vehicle or when the double yellow lines forbid passing...

-stallion owners that take money for stud fees, and then make their stallion unavailable to the mare owner; they're gone showing, or to a sale, or on vacation, or they're sick...seen it happen all too often to others, and had it done to me once

-farriers who don't call to cancel & who don't show up as scheduled. Worse, farriers who do a crappy job of trimming, take my money and rush off to the next job, leaving me to fix their mess. Had a few like that after our good farrier retired...which is why I now do all of our own trimming and have done for many years

-People who get pets or livestock & then can't be bothered to look after the animals properly. Apparently many get animals just for the sake of starving them or letting their spoiled children abuse them.


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 6, 2008)

hahahaha I know this may sound strange but I hate hearing liquid poor into a glass or any container when the room is quiet




A girl in my Psych class would always bring coffee in a thermis and start pouring it into the cup. It drove me MAD! I also HATE dooly ( however you spell it) trucks! I have no idea why but they make me very mad when I see them. Probably because they are always going really slow and I can't see around their big butt OH! That's really it for me


----------



## Charlene (Jan 6, 2008)

Pepipony said:


> People on CELL PHONES while they drive!! Sorry, but you cannot drive and talk on the phone at the same time, just doesnt work. Its not the holding of the phone thats the problem, so hands free sets are no better. Its the attention put into the conversation that is the problem. I think if you wreck while in the phone, it should be the same as if you were driving drunk.


you beat me to it! i think that's my biggest pet peeve. strangely enough, i was following a woman recently who was yakking her head off, weaving all over the road. when i got close enough to pass her, i saw her bumper sticker..."HANG UP AND DRIVE!!!"


----------



## minimomNC (Jan 6, 2008)

People who jump to judgement after hearing only one side of a story. There are always two sides to every story but some people are quick to the slaughter after hearing only one side.

Someone that accepts something for free from someone or gets paid for services and then trashes that person behind their backs. My biggest pet peeve. IF you can let yourself accept something from a person, you really have no right trash talking them behind their backs. It will always come out in the end.


----------



## Pepipony (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh have another, and its topical

Drs who wont see a patient if they are late, yet make patients wait even longer





Had a Dr that was 3 hrs away a few years back. Because of a wreck I was about 15 minutes late. ( I am a Virgo so am notoriously early) They said I had to wait untill all the others were seen. Even though there were 2 that had appointments before mine, that werent even seen yet


----------



## Cathy_H (Jan 6, 2008)

Businesses that plant shrubs, trees ect that block your view of the coming traffic when you are trying to get back onto the street etc... OH! ............You can't see over the shrubs so have to pull out into the road to see if any thing is coming.



More than once I have had to reverse quickly & get back before being hit. Guess I need a truck instead of a car so I will be higher up!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jan 6, 2008)

#1 peeve Going to the grocery store

#2 having to cook what I bought at the grocery and then clean it up

#3 Cleaning house/ would rather clean the stalls

#4 Never available when my my farrier calls, or don't have the $ when she does OH! I know you surely were not taking about me Dawn......you know I was at church





#5 which I would like to change to #1, cannot get a hold of my Vet during emergencies

Thanks Dawn, I feel better...call you around the middle of the week.....should know something by then.


----------



## sfmini (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, I am in trouble with this group.

I drive a dually and talk on my cell phone, but only using a bluetooth and only in very light traffic. I always annoy the folks on the phone with me as I don't really listen that well, driving is my first priority.

Oh, and no, I don't go super slow in my dually, but on rough, nasty roads I HAVE to go slower than a car with softer suspension or risk my truck fishtailing or my fillings getting jounced out.


----------



## Denise (Jan 7, 2008)

I cannot stand people talking on their cell phone while driving or while shopping! What makes them think I want to hear their whole life story. Shut up and take it outside! :arg!


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmmmn, I have a new one, VETS that KNOW you are the farrier for the client and call another farrier in without notifying the attending farrier. This puts the poor owner in the middle and insults the farrier. Plus they were the ones who referred the original farrier to the client in the first place, and the attending farrier does most of the foundered horses the last clinic farrier did before he left. I can tell you as of last night this vet just lost 10 horses out of her practice for this LAST blunder. She will be called on it too.

People who say you don't return calls but you have called at LEAST 3-4 times and their answering machine is not on or the husband or kid does not give the message.

I can SO relate with the DR appt bit I have waited for HOURS [for an original appt] when my kids were small but if you are a little late they won't take you?

Car dealerships that promise everything and make you wait and wait and the vehicle isn't fixed right or after waiting 2 hours they tell you sorry the part didn't come in.

As for the lousy drivers, the New Hampshire state motto is "LIVE FREE OR DIE" and I think the drivers in this state take it to the max. It's survival of the fittest or luckiest? I can't even describe HOW BAD they really are!


----------



## REO (Jan 7, 2008)

Karen said it for me (although I do have others LOL)

Karen said: "People who jump to judgement after hearing only one side of a story. There are always two sides to every story but some people are quick to the slaughter after hearing only one side."






And people who never bother to email back you after you've taken and sent many extra pics of a horse for them. It's ok if you decide not to buy the horse, but it sure would be nice if you said so.


----------



## jayne (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with almost everything said here already, but here's two more:

1. People who don't turn off their cell phone and it rings in CHURCH!!! This is terrible on so many levels.

2. Seeing people smoking while with children. The height of selfishness.

Jayne


----------



## LindaL (Jan 7, 2008)

People who smoke inside their houses, then want you to come inside....so, that when I leave *I* smell like a smoker.....ewwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 7, 2008)

People who get in their cars after they're stinking drunk and hightail it down the road.

Liars......I don't have the time for people who lie and fabricate stories.

Insurance companies who are quick to take your buck$ but don't ante up when it's their turn to pay out.

Dog owners who let their dogs jump all over you and your dog, even while you have your's on leash...and get in your dog's space. OH!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 7, 2008)

One pet peeve: People who sit in judgement of another without having all the facts to a matter.



People who think they are better than others even thought they are not without fault.



Know nobody is perfect so even have to be forgiving in those cases.


----------



## nootka (Jan 7, 2008)

hah, Linda nailed it for me.

Smokers, smoke, finding cigarette butts on the ground, seeing people throw them out the window! Grr!

Many other things in this dept. I really dislike hearing people make loud eating noises when they don't close their mouths to chew.

I even blogged about it today (the cigarette butt thing):

Life in the Great Northwet

We've all got 'em...hopefully they don't get out of control either way.

Liz


----------



## Elsa (Jan 7, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve is people who can't spell worth a d*mn, or can't put together a decent sentence. I'm pretty sure we all completed 3rd grade so why is it that some can't form a coherent sentence?!?!?

Another one is people who flake out of plans for no reason. If something comes up, it's not that difficult to make a phone call instead of making the person wait around.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 7, 2008)

REO said:


> Karen said it for me (although I do have others LOL)
> Karen said: "People who jump to judgement after hearing only one side of a story. There are always two sides to every story but some people are quick to the slaughter after hearing only one side."
> 
> 
> ...






I totally agree with both of you!!!


----------



## StellaLenoir (Jan 7, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve is people who drive with their children NOT in car seats!!!!!!!!!!!!

I saw a girl once with a small baby, under 6 months, in a car seat facing foward, and not even buckeled into the car



When I told her babies that age should be rear facing, she said

'oh, we have been driving for miles and miles, and it is easier to reach him this way!'

being the self controlled person that I am, I told her it is also way easier for babies to DIE that way!!!!!

What a selfish stupid person she is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I also hate kids in pick up beds! I have seen toddlers riding like that!

My second pet peeve, would be people talking in stores on ear peice cell phones. They talk in a normal voice, and you cant tell if they are talking to you, or who, thanyou see, the stupid ear piece.

It is like they are carring on a conversation with an invisable friend. I think they are great for the car though.


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 7, 2008)

I cant stand it when some poeple say words incorrectly like ecpesially-- its especially! Or announciate- its enunciate ...

People that complain they dont have any money and then eat out all the time and blow their money on dumb stuff then say " I cant pay my bills" !! Hello you should pay your bills first then do the extras!!

When you go into a store at the checkout and the person doesnt even speak to you, they do talk to other coworkers about how drunk they got the night before!! They should be taught customer service which first involves saying Hello or How are you today!! And Watched by management to make sure they are complying!!

People who cant drive, out on the highways, causing accidents to other innocent people!

Smokers, Smokers, Smokers!! they smoke wherever and dont think we all dont want to breathe that stuff and SMell like it!! My husband came home from a guy trip and his pillow reeked like cigerette smoke! Yuk ! I know they say they cant smell it. My mom used to smoke and after she quit she cant be around smoke cause it makes her throw up[! Yes that is what we were saying for years and why I wouldnt let her smoke around my babies or in my house as we are nonsmokers...

People who litter- it makes me so mad when I find crap on the ground or in streams or rivers! I also cant stand to see someone toss something out the window! Like we all want to leave that McDonalds bag on the ground!

I'm sure I have many more but will stop here.......


----------



## Marty (Jan 7, 2008)

You've already covered most of mine so here's two more:

1. Hair in food! Major gross out.

2. People that pick snot and eat it

(When they know darn well they are supposed to wipe it on their clothes



) lol


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 7, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]people who know everything[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]children running wild and their parents don't seem to notice[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]people who think/act like[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] they are better then others[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]dishonesty[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]fingernail chewing near me[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/size] [/SIZE]


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 7, 2008)

Lately my peeve is people who assume that just because you appear young that you are a complete idiot and can be manipulated. Youthful appearance does not indicate intelligence nor does it indicate the strength of one's backbone.

I'm 30 by the way.


----------



## palominogirl (Jan 7, 2008)

mine are people who dont use their turn signals i mean how hard is it to slide your hand down the wheel and flick on the turn signal


----------



## LindaL (Jan 7, 2008)

OK, here is another one. I have a huge problem with people coming into a business for a service (such as a dry cleaners, which is where I work so I see it ALL the time) while still on the phone and they can not speak to you, because they are too busy talking to the other person. You have to wait til they are done (I have other things to do besides standing there waiting...and listening), they scribble their phone number on a piece of paper or they are rude to the person they are talking to and say their number while supposedly listening to the what the other person is saying...They continue talk while I go thru their order (incoming, outgoing or both)...I have to speak while they are speaking, so now I am interrupting...and they leave without saying anything to you, still yakking on the phone!! I think that is the ultimate in rudeness!! Either finish the call BEFORE you come in or ask the person to wait while you are being helped...how hard is that??


----------



## Alex (Jan 7, 2008)

Here are mine!

People who chew with their mouth open.

When people walk like they can bend their knees.

People who burp in public.

Ppl who tlk w/ abbr.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh, yes, I forgot the screaming kids. I cannot tolerate screaming kids. And I absolutely hate being seated in an arena & have the kid behind me kicking the back of my seat. That's just rude.

Also--people who mess up and can't own up to the error of their ways. They won't ever say "I'm sorry" or admit "I was wrong"--when confronted about it they shrug and say they didn't mean anything by it and didn't mean to hurt anyone--and if they do admit they did anything wrong, it's always someone else's fault


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 8, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Mothers will hate me... but...
> 
> I dislike a screaming child in restaurants when I am trying to eat.. Also young kids jumping around and being loud in the seat next to me..
> 
> Don't get me wrong.. I love kids.. just dislike the way they act in public at times.. If I hear a kid screaming in a store, I am out of there or shopping in opposite direction!



Mary Lou I totally agree about the kids!! People dont teach their kids How to act they just let them run around like banshees! Everyone doesnt think your little one is wonderful- we just want to enjoy a relaxing meal in peace!

When my kids were little we took them everywhere, nice restaraunts, etc and they knew to act good or else!! Everyone always comments how good our kids are- that because we were on them at a young age!! We taught them what was acceptable and they do it... We didnt have to spank or beat to get it, just let the kids know what is expected of them...


----------



## Fred (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a REALLY good one during show season. People who lock their dogs in a tack stall and let them HOWL and sit outside the stall talking like nothing is going on, or go off and leave them to howl while you are trying to get your horse ready! ^&^%&( drives me nuts. If you can't control the dog leave it home!

I TOTALLY agree about the kids.

People who tell you how bad everyone else is but can't see what they themselves are doing because THEY are always right and can do no wrong.


----------



## Charley (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, it is nice to see what really is bugging us all. I have come to the conclusion that it is a tough job...being human. It looks like we all fall into one category or another



. I know I fit into several listed....like not always signaling my turns.



In Georgia it an unwritten rule not to let anyone know where you want to get over as it is another unwritten rule not to let anyone over if they do signal...lol.

Let's all have a great day!! Smile and the world will wonder what you've been up to!


----------



## Sonya (Jan 8, 2008)

I've got entirely too many to list...I must be annoyed easily...some have been listed already:

not using turn signal

talking on cell phone in store/grocery line

screaming kids/kids running wild in public

loud chewing noises/people scraping their plate with their utensils

some others:

very loud talking people, who feel the need for the whole free world to hear what they are saying

people who just stand in the center of the grocery store aisle with their cart doing absolutely nothing but clogging up the aisle or talking to another shopper

whinners...those who complain about everything and nothing ( I sound like one of them now



)

barking dogs (including my own)

I could go on and on...I'll just stop there...I'm annoying myself complaining so much


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 8, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve?

In the late summer I take picturs of the horses I will try and sell over the winter. When their coats are short and you can tell what they look like. I then put some of these pictures on my web site. As winter rolls in I start getting e-mails about one or another of them. Mind you, these are not young horses, but older breeding stock and they are just not going to change in a few months.





Well, the e-mailer wants more pictures, up to date pictures. I live here alone and it is hard to get good pictures of a horse tied to a fence. Plus, do you know any horse that looks good hairy?



I live in Minnesota, so they get really hairy here!!!



But, the potential buyer insists that they can see through all of that hair. So, outside I go, bring the horse in, tie it to a fence and try and take pictures. Well, then the e-mailer wants more, and more and more. By this time I am ready to kill them. :arg! :arg!

After all of this, you do not hear a thing back from them.. No thank you, but I am not interested, nothing. You know that they can not see through all the hair. Tail sets look low with 3 to 4 inches of hair sticking up on the back, top lines are hard to tell. With 3 inches of hair on their legs, who can tell they are refined? Don't get me started on heads, they all look like buffalos in the winter. They could have the prettiest of heads, but with 3 to 4 inches of hair on it, how can you tell?  And, you have just waisted another day or two for the rud potential buyer, knowing that they will not buy, as they can not see past the hair.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Jan 8, 2008)

At my age I have too many to list. They can change at any given time. BUT, the one about the screaming kids is way up there on my all time list. When hubby and I go out to eat, I prefer not to be seated in an area close to young kids. They scream, cry, generally make messes, and lo and behold, the parents never seem to notice or hear anything. Now, I have been there done that with my own kids. They were taken everywhere I went, and I might add, trained to behave in public, and taught good manners. Is it too much to ask that parents today do the same?

Yes, I am a smoker, and one of my all time peeves is when a non-smoker enters a smoking area, turns up their nose, acts as if they are holier than thou, and asks me to put out my cigarette. They may be told, depending on my mood, to get out of MY area, and shut up. Most of the time I try to make nice, and move somewhere else. For the record, I put out my cigarette and put the butt in the appropriate place, or put it in my pocket till I find a trash bin. It may be a dirty habit, but it is my dirty habit, and I try and take care of the problem.


----------



## Mona (Jan 8, 2008)

Just Us N Texas said:


> At my age I have too many to list. They can change at any given time. BUT, the one about the screaming kids is way up there on my all time list. When hubby and I go out to eat, I prefer not to be seated in an area close to young kids. They scream, cry, generally make messes, and lo and behold, the parents never seem to notice or hear anything. Now, I have been there done that with my own kids. They were taken everywhere I went, and I might add, trained to behave in public, and taught good manners. Is it too much to ask that parents today do the same?
> 
> Yes, I am a smoker, and one of my all time peeves is when a non-smoker enters a smoking area, turns up their nose, acts as if they are holier than thou, and asks me to put out my cigarette. They may be told, depending on my mood, to get out of MY area, and shut up. Most of the time I try to make nice, and move somewhere else. For the record, I put out my cigarette and put the butt in the appropriate place, or put it in my pocket till I find a trash bin. It may be a dirty habit, but it is my dirty habit, and I try and take care of the problem.












LOL! I LOVE IT!! You sound just like me when I used to smoke! I quit many years ago, and I sure do feel for smokers these days!

As for the kids, I hear ya there too, and unfortunately, I have a daughter that is one of "those" that does not control her kids in a restaraunt, and I recently just got into this with her. Most times are not too bad, if it's just their family(3 boys, 1 yr, 3 yrs and 6 yrs) and my husband and I, but recently there were us, them, a couple friends of the family as well as her brother in law and their 3 kids(3 yrs, 7yrs and 12yrs). They let all the kids sit at one end of the table, together! No adults between them, and although I could not say anything to the other kids, I did try to discipline my grandsons. When I finally said to her, "Look at what they are doing down there", she replied "If it bothers you, don't look"!

I just about went CRAZY! I told her no more "big" public getogethers for me, so don't even ask. She is usally pretty sensible, so I find it hard to believe she is this way in regards to raising their kids! OH!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 8, 2008)

Gee, sounds like some of you have been driving in Wilmington lately!

Also sounds like you've been behind me (and my kids) in the grocery store. I'm sorry, they won't let me use the duct tape anymore. . . .

Just kidding!! Sometimes I wish I could tie 'em to the cart or something, they always choose the times when we're out in public to try my patience. Don't get me wrong, I love my kids, I would die for them if need be, but they drive me crazy!! I really get irked by people (like my mother) who assume that it's my fault that so-and-so did such-and-such. Of course they know better! Heaven knows, they've been told often enough!Sadly, some children don't respond to the "usual" techniques, and require a more flexible approach. I try not to inflict them on an unsuspecting public any more than necessary, but sometimes, it can't be helped. I tell myself the point of all this is to create successful, productive adults, not merely compliant children, and pick my battles. My kids' biggest pet peeve is probably me saying "Well! Have we learned anything?"

And they are learning. As they get older, they embarrass me less and less. One of these days I may actually be proud of them! Jeez! I really didn't mean to get so defensive, but I guess I'm weighing in behind the "judgemental" line as well.

I have another one. People who assume that, because I'm FEMALE, or merely not as affluent as they apparently are, that I'm brain dead and talk down to me. That really gets my goat.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 8, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve is a LIAR!

And a close second is irresponsibility.

Really chaps my hide.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 8, 2008)

O kay, I have to add to the list..

Noisy eaters, butt crack showing pants wearing people. That is just something I would rather not see!



Either buy a bigger size to cover it up, or down size so they stay up..Better yet, buy suspenders!!






Even though I smoke, I hate to see butts everywhere, people smoking around kids.. I smoke outside 24/7 and have coffee cans on the porch and out behind the barn.. If we go out to eat, I ask for non smoking(Where smoking is still allowed) as that is just nasty when you are eating..

Getting carded for cigs when I am 35yrs..





Liars, disrespectful people.. The thing I hate to see the most is a kid mouthing off to a parent. This happened at a dr. appt I had recently. The mom just sat there and took it. I looked at the girl and said"What happened to the days when "CHILDREN respected their parents". Shut her right up, then..

Users-- Family or friends that only call when they need something..

The one that gets me too, is hearing about how broke some one is, but they have more money than China has rice. Come live with me and I'll show you how the broke people live. We don't have different cars for different days of the week, or 2 or three homes, jet skis and 4 wheelers..

People that don't know how to walk, dragging their feet everywhere. I remember only doing it one time when I was little(I still have flash backs on that one) OH!

Okay, maybe I should stop.. But i do still have some left





Edited to add: OOPS.. Can't forget about bubble gum cracking people. That just goes right threw me like fingers on a chalk board..


----------



## hahler (Jan 8, 2008)

oh what have i started with this thread? OH!

i didnt think there was this many pet peeves out there lol

i agree with all but one the non smokers coming into the smoking section since i smoke

but i try to respect others about it

and i drive a DUALLY but not slow





that must be where all my gas money goes

dawn


----------



## Minimor (Jan 8, 2008)

Yup, turn signals. Just tonight I was following a shiny new truck down the highway, and suddenly he braked and made a left hand turn. I thought to myself, boy it's too bad someone would put out the kind of money it takes to buy that truck, and then not pay the little extra to get turn signals put on it...





Got another one to add too...grocery store baggers that insist on piling canned goods on top of my nice fresh, carefully chose bruise-free pears...and frozen goods in the same bag with my lettuce...go away, I prefer to bag my own groceries!


----------



## Pepipony (Jan 8, 2008)

Minimor, you need to go gro shopping with me LOL I am a Virgo , so being organized is genetic LOL My cart is all set out carefully, boxed stuff at the top end, cans in the middle, veggies up top LOL ditto when they go on the belt, making sure the heavy stuff is up front so it goes on the bottom Even my cupboards are that way. Just a liiiiittle to anal


----------



## wantminimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Minimor said:


> Yup, turn signals. Just tonight I was following a shiny new truck down the highway, and suddenly he braked and made a left hand turn. I thought to myself, boy it's too bad someone would put out the kind of money it takes to buy that truck, and then not pay the little extra to get turn signals put on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jan 8, 2008)

when I write a purchase sales contract, spell it out for them step by step, they sign the contract understanding everything and then say' I didnt know that, you didnt tell me that' like DO NOT send payments by regular mail, it will take 15-20 days to recieve. when they have my banks branch a mile from their house to do a deposit. DUH- when you sign something and I ask if you understand everything, and you say yes, then by george, do not ask me stupid questions or act like you didnt know it, when I spelled it out for you.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 9, 2008)

MMMM...getting hit head-on by someone who was on a cell phone (unfortunate but he paid the ultimate price with his life)



people that DUMP animals cause their to cheap and lazy to take them to a shelter. People that interrupt in a conversation when your not even talking to them. Doctors that THINK they are GOD! A boss that is not open to new ideas cause THEY have always done IT THAT WAY...relatives that never call or stay in touch unless they are traveling thru with 6 kids and need a place to stay....mmmm....nevermind!


----------



## lvponies (Jan 9, 2008)

People who don't honor their commitments and make promises they don't keep. People who appear to be trustworthy, but aren't. People who act like a friend, but then hurt you unneccessarily. There are things in life that irritate me, but they are mostly just little stuff and of little to no consequence in the long run. The way people can sometimes treat others with a total disregard for their feelings is a biggie to me. And the bad thing is, alot of those folks really don't care how they treat others or how they make others feel. For these sort of people, I guess how they act is just fine with them and to heck with how others are made to feel.




I don't need these type of people in my life. I may forgive them just to get the load off my back, but I would never trust them again and certainly would never let them get close enough again to be called a "friend". Life is just too short!!!


----------



## Fred (Jan 9, 2008)

lvponies I hear you and could not agree more. Plus its all about them and everything that happens to them is terrible [oh, the drama] and they never do anything wrong, you are the one that has to be bad because they are perfect. The thing is they like to play high school games and do not care about anyone but themselves because they are #1. They are the "pot stirrers" and act so friendly and nice in front of other people and treat you like dirt when all you try to do is help them and BE a friend. They don't know how to be a friend they only know how to use people to their advantage and they make me sick!


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 9, 2008)

People who blow their noses at a restaurant or while you are eating anywhere!!


----------



## Minimor (Jan 9, 2008)

People who sniffle and snuffle instead of blowing their noses!


----------



## Mercysmom (Jan 10, 2008)

People who turn right then make a left turn without a signal and vice versa....

Butt cracks...keep 'em covered because "Crack Kills".....(although the best commercial ever was the one with a lady watching a plumber seal cracks under her sink and he asks her "Do you have any more cracks you want filled?" and you can see her contemplating his butt!)





An ex-best friend who I have known all my life until I moved... we grew up together, I was in her wedding as her maid of honor, we rode together, I helped her take care of her horses...when it came time for my wedding, she was about 6 months pregnant so I got a dress that would look good on her and everyone else and it was affordable (not like hers!)... she never got fitted and never told me that she wasn't going to be in my wedding - she had to run a book sale booth at her church fair - wouldn't even find coverage for an hour....

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh boy, a bunch of you have the same as a few of mine....

Liars (this includes cheats and other things that could fall into that category)

The ill mannered noisy children jumping around in a restaurant and hanging over the back of your seat or basicly disrupting your meal.

Waiting in line (if there is more than three people ahead of me, I'm outta there)

Having to repeat myself

Oh, and drunks (behind the wheel or not and this also includes any bad drivers including the 'cell phone drivers')

People who do not respect other people's property of any kind

People who make appointments or have plans to see you, meet you, or whatever, that dont show up, dont call, etc....

Ok, I'll shut up now... These are some basic ones.. guess I am expecting a lot of people.....


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jan 10, 2008)

People who don't pick up there feet when they walk--is it that hard??

and also peoople who go 30 in an 80 zone.....


----------



## Leeana (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine would be someone trying to talk to me when im really into something, such as a movie, as song on the radio ..or something in the computer. I cannot go anywhere in the car with my mother because she never stops talking, all i want to do is listen to the radio and drive, why must i hear about all the pretty houses and how perfect some tree's are?? Why?

There are others but i wont go into detail lol.

That really is my biggest pet peeve, i can deal with it, but its not pretty


----------



## Becky (Jan 10, 2008)

People who call you on the phone and just 'assume' you know who they are! Not everybody has caller ID and I'm always amazed at people who just start talking assuming you know who they are (by voice, I guess??) or just give you a first name only.





I had one today who left a message on my answering machine. "Hi, Becky, this is Debbie. I'll call you later." Debbie who???? I know several and I'm not sure on the voice. OH!


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I am surprised no one has mentioned this yet...Checkout Tailgating!!! Like if I am in line at a checkout in a store I hate when the person behind me feels it necessary to be right up my back end with their cart or themselves. Erggggg I will move up a bit to make some space and they see that inch of daylight and close the gap because they are in such a hurry they think the line is moving LOL I have to admit I will get so annoyed at times that I will purposly backup and bump into the person and then say "oops didn't realize you were standing SO CLOSE!!" hoping they will take the hint and back off a bit. My husband always gets laughing when he sees someone "tailgating" me because he knows how much it annoys me.



I just want to turn around and scream "take a pill the line will not go faster because you are up my butt!!!!" LOL


----------



## Fred (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree I hate ANY kind of tailgaiting. No one needs to see my butt that bad. Last night [and I have to admit this was soooo good] I was on a very dark one lane road out of state and minding the speed limit [45] and gave the guy behind me plenty of chances to pass where you could but he insisted on staying on my tail. Well all of a sudden he goes flying, and I mean flying past me at the solid line and out of literally nowhere blue lights start flashing and he got nailed! Courtney and I laughed all the way home. It was great.

I know what you mean about checkouts, I absolutely hate anyone getting in my space. I don't let my kids or horses do it to me I'm not going to let anyone else either.


----------



## Jeannie B (Jan 13, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Mothers will hate me... but...
> 
> I dislike a screaming child in restaurants when I am trying to eat.. Also young kids jumping around and being loud in the seat next to me..
> 
> Don't get me wrong.. I love kids.. just dislike the way they act in public at times.. If I hear a kid screaming in a store, I am out of there or shopping in opposite direction!


I'm with you Mary Lou on the screaming kid thing! That drives me insane!!!!





I also hate it when someone says they will call and they don't!


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 13, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]In my profession...... Have you had any alcohoic beverages this evening sir/ ma'am? Yes Officer, but only two: as the drunk miserably fails road side maneuvers OH! If I had a penny for every time I've heard "but I only had two" I'd be rich!!! The other one is when I approach a vehicle on a traffic stop and the individual WON'T get off the cell phone until I tell them to




[/SIZE]

Oh well





Joy


----------

